# Worst accident i have ever seen



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

Got this from audiworld


----------



## Blue Flame (May 27, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

ouch.


----------



## Villains (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Blue Flame)*

OMG!








That is so sad. Any hope at all that there were any survivors?


----------



## 01a4man (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

By far the worst I have ever seen


----------



## bi2.7 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Villains)*

Woops! Scary......Look like a A3. What do you think guys


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Villains)*

this was in Portugal


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (PITGUY)*

good thing for airbags







....prolly happend so fast no chance to deploy....poor guy


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (RaraK69)*

looks like he hit the tree sideways, how would airbags help?


----------



## Villains (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (traffic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traffic* »_looks like he hit the tree sideways, how would airbags help?

In this situation, I don't think anything would help much.


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Villains)*

wow that is theworst thing i have ever seen..


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (TrB0GTi)*

WOW just when you thought you seen the worst of the worst , imagine what speed he or she was traveling !


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (337APRS3)*

any parts for sale? j/k hope everyone was alright.


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (bimmen325)*

The one with a head shaped dent in the steering wheel is a little shocking! The force required to do this is next to unthinkable, he must have been exceeding 120mph around a very sharp turn! I've seen worse, but that was a 4 ton forest ranger mac truck vs. a motorcycle. I'd say IM me for the pics but I don't even want to share it . . . this one is better because the body parts are gone (imagine what happened to this car happening to the motorcycle driver . . .








what was the name of the movie from a few years ago where the people in it got off on accidents? Weird!
Sorry for that, gross!
Abe


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (macheteXkid)*

I am also assuming it is a tdi considering it redlines at 5000rpm


----------



## hood (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

hate to say this but look at the second tree in about 6' up on the first pick..... not good..... 


_Modified by hood at 10:28 AM 3-20-2004_


----------



## HyperM3 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jbrams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrams* »_what was the name of the movie from a few years ago where the people in it got off on accidents? Weird! 


It was called "Crash"


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (hood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hood* »_hate to say this but look at the second tree in about 6' up on the first pick..... not good..... 


Actually, that's the color of these trees under the outer (exposed) bark. That rust red color is from the tree itself, not gore to worry about _there_. Ugg, this is too much.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (bi2.7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bi2.7* »_Woops! Scary......Look like a A3. What do you think guys

it is an a3


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (fitch)*

Jesus christ


----------



## HUGEBUDS911 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

oh my f#ckin god


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Jesus christ

: The Passion








Sorry, I had to








Abe


----------



## chiroc100 (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jbrams)*

looks like the speedometer is stuck on 100


----------



## GTIShift (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jbrams)*

This reminds me off a crash i witnessed last night on the highway. a lexus clipped the back of a pathfinder and the pathfinder started to swirve then suddenly came up on 2 wheels and starting flipping one after another then landed on its wheels. i got out of the car and ran over and the husband and wife were fine just shaken. thank god. car was totalled but not to the extreme. and the lex had taken off.


----------



## ICEY DUB 03 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (bimmen325)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bimmen325* »_any parts for sale? j/k hope everyone was alright.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (ICEY DUB 03)*

Holly crap!







what was the cause careless street racing? damn any survivors?


----------



## A1.8T (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (funkysole)*

OMG


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (A1.8T)*

That is horrible.I honestly want to know how one can go fast enough to that damage in a 1.9tdi







That car is slow!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (macheteXkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macheteXkid* »_damn







he should've sprung for quattro









You're kidding right?









_Quote, originally posted by *macheteXkid* »_
they also think the white sheets are covering body parts.

I think that's probably right. Why else would there be white sheets on the ground? I don't see how anyone could have survived this unless they were thrown from the car before the impact with that tree.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (TooLow1.8T)*

I read the aftermarket CD player was found to be the cause...








Seriously though, this IS terrible.







I hope somehow the person lived. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_That is horrible.I honestly want to know how one can go fast enough to that damage in a 1.9tdi







That car is slow!

US spec Tdi's are slow European's are fast and handle pretty good


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (PITGUY)*

That's Portugal indeed


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_That's Portugal indeed

Yup. There is a portugese man who shops at the grocery store I work at, and he always talked about how crappy and careless the drivers in Portugal are. Guess I"m not too surprised to see one accident pic from that country make it to the net. Tough luck for that dude, and/or dudette.


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (macheteXkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macheteXkid* »_
look at the floor on the 6th pic down. there's no tunnel for the driveline.

i think his comment was more aimed at your lack of taste inferring that, "if he sprung for quattro" this horrible accident wouldnt have happened.

some peoples kids.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

Look at the pick of the gauge cluster, you can see that the speedo is stuck and the indicated speed is above 100!!
-Chris


----------



## MuDsHoVeLeR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (cmackvr6)*

Well, on the one hand... it's Portugal... so they may be in km/h? Which makes 100 not so big of a deal. On the other hand, that's 100 at the time of IMPACT, meaning he slowed down to reach that point (braked, slid, etc.)... that IS fast... and that must hurt


----------



## ReK[N]-EyeZ- (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

simply crazy, pray for survivors


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (ReK[N]-EyeZ-)*

I've definitely never seen anything like that... that totally sucks.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (spoolin215)*

guys apparently i read on a german site that the car was a cut and shut job as it would be very difficult to split a car like that unless he was doing well over 160kph.
And no survivors u can just make out the guys sneaker under the body bag
RIP fellow A3 driver


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

I don't like the color, or how the dash is laid out., or the fender lines, or the side panels, they need to re do the layout. Seatbelts/airbags/DRL's save lives?


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

I'm so surprised that there isn't any blood in or around the car halves.Even if they did get shot out from the window or something,there still should be blood.


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (macheteXkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macheteXkid* »_
awd handles much better than fwd. how is that distastefull to point out? I don't know the details of the accident but how do you know quattro wouldn't have kept the car on the road?


awd handles better to a certian point, for some reason everyone thinks awd stops accidents from happening, but a reckless driver is a reckless driver regardless of fwd or awd


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

How do you know this was reckless or careless driving? Those trees can just be in the way. Improper clearing of the forest. If AWD didn't prevent accidents and handling, why is is sold? This could be anotehr case of improper use of a cell phone, without hands free, in this hands, where are they to be found?


----------



## fullbloodchop01 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

wow, this is terrible, hands down the worst accident ive ever seen and me being from portugal, even hits me harder, this is a very sad thing to see










_Modified by fullbloodchop01 at 6:35 PM 3-21-2004_


----------



## fullbloodchop01 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_I don't like the color, or how the dash is laid out., or the fender lines, or the side panels, they need to re do the layout. Seatbelts/airbags/DRL's save lives?

i thinks its kinda uncalled for to be commenting on the layout of the car in a situation like this, kinda shows me some lack of respect


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (fullbloodchop01)*

The basic layout is all over the place. Here a dash, there a front end, there a door. this could be another example of trees causing human suffering and death. If those trees weren't there, this would not be so tragic. and the eco people want to save these evil, killing trees. I think there should be a law passed, trees cannot be any closer than 30 feet to each other, then the cars may have a chance. I'm sure here in New Jersey, we would certainly get such a logical rule. After all you car about safety and the CHILDERN!!! don't you? and remember you can't spell CARE without a CAR...Chainsaws unite for a safer forest!!!!


----------



## gaspedal (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

its kind of bad to think about....but what do you think caused the steering wheel to bend over like that?


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (gaspedal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaspedal* »_its kind of bad to think about....but what do you think caused the steering wheel to bend over like that?

a face.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (gaspedal)*

Lotsa energy. Terrific force of impact, what else? Wonder how many salvageable parts Can be sold out of this mess? An AUDI is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

This is NOT the worst accident I've seen. you shoulda' seen a date I was on last weekend......not enough bags to make the world safe. so much for blinds dates, it almost made me BLIND.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

In case there was any question about weather these people survived, look closely, you can see the sheets covering the bodies in the background


----------



## ScHadeBeAVeR (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

despite feeling terrible based on the definite death on the driver/passenger... since death is almost immediate... that has to be the best way to die..


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (ScHadeBeAVeR)*

In an A8 woulda' been better? Ir a Phaeton W12?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

Worst *staged*accident i have ever seen


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (cmackvr6)*

that's Kmh


----------



## whtbutterofrage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

I think you need to grow up CE! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jeffg316 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (eurozex)*

I think hitting a tree at that forsce would have launched the bodies farther than that. One is practically at the point of impact.


----------



## wumberlog (Jul 9, 1999)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (whtbutterofrage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whtbutterofrage* »_I think you need to grow up CE! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Agreed. What an ignorant thing to say. Trees... in the way. OMG


----------



## Schloss (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jeffg316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffg316* »_I think hitting a tree at that forsce would have launched the bodies farther than that. One is practically at the point of impact. 

Think about momentum. The much heavier car pieces are not that much farther away.
As a firefighter, seen a lot of horrible accidents. Strange things happen.
The lack of blood definately makes me question this accident. Things don't seem to add up.


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_The basic layout is all over the place. Here a dash, there a front end, there a door. this could be another example of trees causing human suffering and death. If those trees weren't there, this would not be so tragic. and the eco people want to save these evil, killing trees. I think there should be a law passed, trees cannot be any closer than 30 feet to each other, then the cars may have a chance. I'm sure here in New Jersey, we would certainly get such a logical rule. After all you car about safety and the CHILDERN!!! don't you? and remember you can't spell CARE without a CAR...Chainsaws unite for a safer forest!!!! 

You're obviously taking the piss, but you're still a friggin nutcase. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lerker (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (eurozex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurozex* »_In case there was any question about weather these people survived, look closely, you can see the sheets covering the bodies in the background

















i agree, there is * no way * anyone survived this accident. it also makes me a little sick when people joke about it. i don't mean to be a stick-in-the-mud or ruin someone's good time, but somebody's child(ren) died.








maybe i should lighten up...


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (lerker)*

You are a bit of a much. "Someone's child died..eeessssh, get over it.......and someone's hard work got ruined too. Think how many people put time in and made that car, their work is RUINED!!! Ruined I tell you....I'm sure those workers feel bad, that their hard work was not appreciated to the point someone would destroy their work. They probably now have low self esteem, and need therapy....and think, about THEIR children!!! Now they have parents with low self exzteem at the AUDI factory, working, working, trying to get over the hurt of children, with factory workers with low self exteem, building the NEXT Audi...this entire thing will have impact for years and years, I think we all need to take a moment of silence and REFLECT on the damage a few trees have done to humanity!!! As for myself, I don't think I can continue, writing, that is. therefore, I won't. And can you imagine, if a forest animal was present, when this happened? Essssshhh, think of the trauma it suffered seeing this happen, I bet it make the bunny tails (tales) GAZETTE, and the other forest critter papers.


----------



## lerker (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*

CE, you are a total [email protected] i'm sure 90% of vortexers agree. i will start a poll.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (lerker)*

heres a pic of how an a3 should look after hitting a tree
















Should stay in 1 piece not 2








For sure i think its a cut and shut job


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen ( XXX 1.8T)*

Wow, i would not want to be in either of those A3's, but i have also seen a pic of a 911 hitting a tree like that going over 200 km/h and it did not split like the a3 i posted but looked more like the a3 rapped around the tree. So i dont emagine the diesel a3 going more then 200 km/h so how it was ripped in half like i would i love to know. And if it not a real accident then how do u stage something like that?


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

holy sh*t... i know exactly where that is, its by my town in portugal.








i take that road everytime i go to the beach when i go on vacation there. its not meant for anything close to the speed that poor guy was going. theres a huge camping park around that spot. 
this scared me man, i hate seeing sh*t like this


----------



## 1.8Tagger (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_Worst *staged* accident i have ever seen









BINGO...we have a winner!!!! its fake..look at the ground...wouldnt you assume that if a car got wrapped around a tree and broke in half and slid across the ground that the pine needles and dirt MIGHT have been disturbed?? yet they remain untouched...
youve got 2000lb chunks of metal flying at 80+mph and there are no divots in the ground?? also notice the pic of the motor seperated from the car...there are no marks or skid marks anywhere around the motor...hmmm, i doubt the motor just flew right out of the car and plopped itself in that very spot...motors arent lightweight...the ground would be fugged up


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (lerker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lerker* »_
i agree, there is * no way * anyone survived this accident. 


go to kuwait/uae/bahrain and those countries and you will see accidents same as this and worst everyday and people have survivedd....and btw this guy atleast had to be doing over 200km/h....i remember in 2002 a yellow modena in kuwait crashed into a cleaning truck on the highway it was doing maximum speed and it was cut in three pieces... even the streering wheel flew off....the guy lost one arm and two of his legs and has brain damage but he survided







....i will try to scan the picture and post them








also i have video of my friends brother doing 394km/h in kuwait


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (GTIVR6MK4)*

i dont think its stagged, people in that town have better things to do.


----------



## 1.8Tagger (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (BORAVRSIK)*

people dont do that kind of stuff just for fun...stuff like that is done to show what would happen if a wreck occurred...kinda like those videos they have that show what would happen if you drove drunk...just look at the pics...its not real


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

that car got pwn3d


----------



## kalikulture916 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (chiroc100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiroc100* »_looks like the speedometer is stuck on 100








 probally doing when he/she decided to slow down


----------



## Dub20thae#1763 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

holy bajeezuos thats bad


----------



## PhaTJeTTa03 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Dub20thae#1763)*

Im betting suicide


----------



## ozglxvr6 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (PhaTJeTTa03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaTJeTTa03* »_Im betting suicide


Suicide would more than likely be head on.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (GTIVR6MK4)*

also i have video of my friends brother doing 394km/h in kuwait







[/QUOTE]








in what? 

just curious, are there any speed limits outside of Kuwait?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (1.8Tagger)*

no blood


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (MFZERO)*

The more i look at this, the more i think it looks fake. Look at this pic:








Look at the position of the tree of impact (with the door wrapped around it), then look at the positions of the car halves. Look directly behind that--where's the road? It goes off to the right. This car would have had to been traveling VERY fast on a road that isn't there in order for those halves to land where they did. Even if they got sideways, the momentum would still be mostly in the direction of the road. I'm sure anything is possible, but to me that doesn't like it. Imagine the rate of speed required to tear an audi in half. Keep in mind it's all steel, unlike the supercars we've all seen torn apart (carbon and aluminum, brittle in comparisson). I don't think it's even possible for that audi to get to that speed on a road like that unless it's perfectly straight for a mile outside the range in those pics.


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Afazz)*

I also noticed(besides the lack of blood) that only one wheel is even touched.the others that you see don't even looked scratched.


----------



## lerker (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (RoadHog)*

come on guys... lets be realistic. who is going to 'fake' an accident like this?


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

The more i look at this the more i think it is staged. If you look at the pics of the front half of the car taken from the right rear, you can see that the car is twisted in the wrong direction. The chassis is tweaked more to the left, if you hit a tree hard enough to rip your car in half with the right side of your car i would think that the front and rear sections would be bent toward the point of impact, which in this case would be the RIGHT!
-Chris


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (cmackvr6)*










see what i mean?


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vedubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubya* »_







in what? 

just curious, are there any speed limits outside of Kuwait?

in ThIS
















and yes there are speed limit its 120 km/h on the highway but average speed there is like 200 LOL....there speed cameras and u just pay the fine and nobody minds doing that







and if u get pulled over just tell the cop u were going to the mosque to pray hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (did it twice)
peace sorry if this off topicc
















please dont post these pics anywheree !! copyrighted theyre miiiiiineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee










_Modified by GTIVR6MK4 at 4:06 PM 3-24-2004_


----------



## illkid (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

That same scenerio happened to a friends friend in his civic. Car hit a pole, got cut in half, driver was wearing his seat belt which unfortunatly was attatached to the back half of the car. When the car hit the pole the back half went flying and he was crushed by the seat belt. RIP. Passenger wasn't wearing his seat belt and was thrown from the car and walked away.


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (illkid)*

Juat wanted to let you know that i just heard from my friend in Portugal. that was not stagged. two people were in that car and unfortunatly both died. he said that the engine ended up 30 meters away from engine bay. 
i e-mailed him tuesday asking him if i knew the people in that car and thank godit wasnt any of my friends


----------



## jasond (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*















a loss of words


----------



## RescueR5 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jasond)*

If you look at the tree you can see that the car hit higher than it is resting. So it is possible for the engine to show no skid marks if it was thrown from the car and that is where it landed. Also, if you look closely you can see some skid marks on the road where it first hit the tree. And the small amount of blood that you think should be there. It looks like they were ejected at first impact so there would be no chance for them to bleed in the car. There is no way that anyone walked away from this accident. The amount of force to rip this car in half a person could not survive without some help of structure of the car that is obviously not there anymore.

And for those who think this is a fake. Someone would have had to go through a ton of work to make a car look like this. There is way too much detail in the destroying of this car not to be real. Even the base of the key is ripped off of the metal part. This is definately real and it is ashame.


----------



## Watertight (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (RescueR5)*

I work in the fire service, and my first comment is that is horrible!
Second would be that its a Fatal (what do you think is under the white sheets) and i would have to say its real, cars end up in strange places after collisions!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_The more i look at this, the more i think it looks fake. Look at this pic:








Look at the position of the tree of impact (with the door wrapped around it), then look at the positions of the car halves. Look directly behind that--where's the road? It goes off to the right. This car would have had to been traveling VERY fast on a road that isn't there in order for those halves to land where they did. Even if they got sideways, the momentum would still be mostly in the direction of the road. 

Nope easy to see this is not a fake. Everything is where it should given a senaio something like this:
Car traveling at an extremely high rate of speed towrd you in the pic. Something causes the driver to swerve (deer, debree, etc.) and the driver loses it. The car travels about 120 degrees which would put the passenger door at the tree, hits the tree splits and you have what you see. Given the postition of the bodies in relation to the front half of the car nothing is missing. 
Looking closer, the Audi must have been really flying. Even after the tremendous impact that separated the car, there was still enough force for the rear to sustain major damage from the tree.


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (surefooted)*

Why would someone go out and destroy a A3 and put all there time and money into making this a fake? This has to be 100% true cause i dont see any body wasting there time wrecking a Audi A3. This is a traggic accident and regardless if you think its a fake or not becuase of all the proof you think u have, just comes to show that your proof is only what you want it to be cause this is real and i wish this was fake, for the sake of the victims in the car.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

What anybody thinks has what to do with "the VICTIMS"...for the sake of the VICTIMS, what the heck does that mean? Car manufactires destroy cars everyday to test and restest, it's metal, with paint, destroy them some more, looks like FUN. For the sake of the VICTIMS...huh? Is your air filter clogged, is your MIL light for your brain on,?


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What anybody thinks has what to do with "the VICTIMS"...for the sake of the VICTIMS, what the heck does that mean? Car manufactires destroy cars everyday to test and restest, it's metal, with paint, destroy them some more, looks like FUN. For the sake of the VICTIMS...huh? Is your air filter clogged, is your MIL light for your brain on,?









that was a very immature remark, i can guarantee you that 2 people died in this accident because this is right by the town where i was born and i have spoke to people there regarding if he heard anything about it. have some respect and grow up, 2 people die in this accident smartass


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (BORAVRSIK)*

What I say or think has no relevance on anything that happened. You sound like the type of person that where on the jury in New Jersey, and awarded some girl $1.5 MILLIOn, cus her coach told her to loose 10 POUNDS!!! in 1996!!! So what some one says, is so earth shaking. Grow up. You are just such a feeling individual, oh me oh my...have some respect, it was just such a horrible accident, gee whizz. If I say, oh it's so horrible, now everything is just wonderful? What is wrong with people, they are just so touchy feeley, and don't say anthing that appears to offend someone, bite me!!! do you have a rash or something that is irritating you? gee, you talked to someone about this accident, gee , now that really makes it horrible. think of the trees that lost the bark, it will take years to grow new bark, think of the enviormental damage caused by this incident, the birds musta' really freaked when they saw this car coming, better go and check out the bird mental condition, they may be damaged for life...


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_What I say or think has no relevance on anything that happened. You sound like the type of person that where on the jury in New Jersey, and awarded some girl $1.5 MILLIOn, cus her coach told her to loose 10 POUNDS!!! in 1996!!! So what some one says, is so earth shaking. Grow up. You are just such a feeling individual, oh me oh my...have some respect, it was just such a horrible accident, gee whizz. If I say, oh it's so horrible, now everything is just wonderful? What is wrong with people, they are just so touchy feeley, and don't say anthing that appears to offend someone, bite me!!! do you have a rash or something that is irritating you? gee, you talked to someone about this accident, gee , now that really makes it horrible. think of the trees that lost the bark, it will take years to grow new bark, think of the enviormental damage caused by this incident, the birds musta' really freaked when they saw this car coming, better go and check out the bird mental condition, they may be damaged for life...

*LOOSERRRRR *








how old are 16??????????


----------



## fullbloodchop01 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (BORAVRSIK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORAVRSIK* »_
*LOOSERRRRR *








how old are 16??????????


yea seriously man. would u rather have a couple freaked out birds and some trees missing bark or 2 dead family members? your comments have been pretty immature if u ask me....










_Modified by fullbloodchop01 at 11:13 PM 3-27-2004_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (fullbloodchop01)*

How does what I think or say have any meaning or change anything related to this accident? If I don't play the oh ain't it terrible, oh me oh my, which makes it all OK? If i basically don't care, cus' it don't change anythign itf I do or don't, neither does anyone feinign sympathy, or saying such meaningless verbage about my god, horrible, those poor people, blah blah blah...fein such phoney compassion and empathy, it's all about how you feel about things, right. Cus if i act like I care, I'm a better person than one who says, s who cares? what does it change? And the dead trees affect more people, trees serve the greater good, birds live in em', deer scratch their asses on em, and many insects find the trees a nice place to live. Hope they don't leave any pieces or the car after they clean up, some poor animal may choke on a piece of plastic, trying to eat it. Probably could sue the owner's estate if that happens. so imature, grow up







Wonder if that Audi had any problems with the coils?


----------



## soupedup (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (fitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitch* »_
it is an a3

it *was* an a3


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

very sad


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (my 2.0 rocket)*

and if it were fake why would there be an ambulance?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (my 2.0 rocket)*

Theres no way this is a fake to mutch detail to be a fake specialy for 
Portugal


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (1.8Tagger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tagger* »_
BINGO...we have a winner!!!! its fake..look at the ground...wouldnt you assume that if a car got wrapped around a tree and broke in half and slid across the ground that the pine needles and dirt MIGHT have been disturbed?? yet they remain untouched...
youve got 2000lb chunks of metal flying at 80+mph and there are no divots in the ground?? also notice the pic of the motor seperated from the car...there are no marks or skid marks anywhere around the motor...hmmm, i doubt the motor just flew right out of the car and plopped itself in that very spot...motors arent lightweight...the ground would be fugged up

Think about it this way...The car slides into the trees making the markes in the dirt. The impact from the car hitting the trees would cause the dead pine needles to fall out from the trees covering up the marks...It probably showered needles for a minuet after impact.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (311-in-337)*

Car coulda been airborne, thus little ground diturbance. 
Remember the Danny Heatley crash? Very similar to this.
No blood = severe internal injuries.
Speedo looks locked at 100 kph.


----------



## BorisTheBlade (Jul 1, 2003)

Definately staged. My guess is that it is an "art piece", similar to that e30 red BMW "art piece" accident. Artists will go to a lot of detail, but they also cannot get all the particulars correct.
-joe


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (BorisTheBlade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BorisTheBlade* »_Definately staged. My guess is that it is an "art piece", similar to that e30 red BMW "art piece" accident. Artists will go to a lot of detail, but they also cannot get all the particulars correct.
-joe

Don't think so. Here's the news report:
Portuguese:
Dois homens, de 27 e 21 anos, morreram ontem após terem sofrido um acidente quando circulavam num automóvel ligeiro de passageiros, na estrada florestal, em Maceda, Ovar. O acidente que só envolveu a viatura das vítimas, ocorreu, por volta das 7h30, nas imediações da base militar da Força Aérea Portuguesa que está instalada naquela região. "Quando chegámos ao local nada havia para fazer porque os sinistrados já não tinham sinais vitais. O embate terá sido, provavelmente, muito violento devido ao estado em que ficou o carro", informou fonte dos Bombeiros de Esmoriz. Cumpridas as formalidades legais, os corpos foram transportados pelos bombeiros à morgue do Hospital de Santa Maria da Feira.
English:
Two men, of 27 and 21 years, died yesterday after a long suffering accident when they tried to over pass cars, on a forest road, in Maceda, Ovar. The accident only involved the victims of the vehicle. The accident occurred about 7h30, close to a Portuguese Air Force Base in that region. "When we arrived to the location there was nothing we could do because the victims did not have vital signs. The impact would have been, probably, very violent due to the state of the car", informed the Firemen of Esmoriz. After the investigation, the bodies were transported by the firemen to the morgue of the Hospital of Saint Maria from the Fair.


----------



## finley (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (W8)*

I was reading about it on a European site and it said that the driver had been drinking whisky all day and was drunk. Both occupants died instantly. This was not staged.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (BorisTheBlade)*

that red BMW was some good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

any pics of the bmw? i have not seen that one


----------



## SlvrB6Turbo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

OMG! That is horrible. They must have been flying! Worst I have ever seen, by far.


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Blue Flame)*

thats the craziest i have ever seen.








that sucks!


----------



## Der Kaiser (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (RaraK69)*


----------



## BlueDUB01 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (gti_vr6_2003)*

...ummm, wow...i think i'm going to drive the speed limit from now on


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (BlueDUB01)*


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (idrivequattro)*

This is a sad thread to view, i'll be pouring some 40oz. on the curb for my dead homies... rest in peace! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (maschinenvolkg60)*

i am skeptical of this being real or not... 
marks like have been said... ok it "rained" needles or leaves... if the person or people were going that fast there wouldn't be marks on the ground... There would be Gouges!
next...








where is all of the coolant and oil? and to ad where is the radiator itself? if the engine is just sitting there anitfreeze would more than definately leak out of it. and also oil is not too good to stay in an engine while ebing thrown around so i'd expect to see some of that on the ground too...
and the deal about making our some shoes underneith those sheets... the only thing that looked like a shoe was the tip of the sheet. which if you look is far too pointy to bee a shoe... also there is not a large enough rise in those sheets to be bodies... they look like they just lye on the ground with small bubbles to almost look like they're covering somone.
also...
i am not accusing you, that's nto what i'm doing, i'm just pointing out the other side. there are people in this world who are known as Habitual Liars. these are the type of people who will tell lies just so they can have the upper hand in a situation. now lets just say this were the case it would not be too difficult to voer the internet ona message board say i from this country and it just so happens to have been by where i used to go on vacation and where i grew up. no one can really disproove that, so it would not be hard to conjure up a a situation of the sort out of anger that someone may have differing views of you and wating to proove them wrong. as i priorly said it am not accusing you of which but just saying it's not an impossible situation...
and if this is real obviously my sympathies go out to the family members and friends of those who have passed away. i can vouch personally how much it sucks my best friend died of cancer when he was 18.


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vdubCorrado)*

all you skeptics really think that someone would take there time and create this in photoshop, chop trees down, put onlookers in the backround, a police officer measuring the motor, the 2 sheets, yes there are 2 there, the head rest on the drivers missing from the pics... maybe cause it was too bloody to show, the beautiful blood spot on the 2nd tree and last but not least







The key broken off in the ignition










_Modified by maschinenvolkg60 at 3:42 PM 4-1-2004_


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (maschinenvolkg60)*

Theres no possible way to recreate or immitate something like this. Ive been a fireman for 8 yrs and worked for an ambulance company for almost 5. Ive seen a wreck almost identical to this one where the point of impact was riht at the dashboard and the dashboard forward was ripped off the car and the engine was still running when we got there. Some messed up things can happen when you put that much metal into an inanimate object. 
Anyways the engine could have rolled to its resting position (for you skeptics) and from what I see I'd have to say there another impact point possibly on the other side of the road somewhere that the front end could become so unstable that the engine bay would fall to pices like that. Also I doubt anyones face bent the wheel like that. The ocupants were most likely displaced from the vehicle by the time the wheel came into contact with the roof or tree or whatever bent it.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (maschinenvolkg60)*

I don't think it was photoshoped I think it was staged








How exactly would a key come apart like that in an accident anyways?


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I don't think it was photoshoped I think it was staged








How exactly would a key come apart like that in an accident anyways?

Like all these onlookers are hired actors







I can see a knee taking off the key when the body was projectiled.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (maschinenvolkg60)*

so are the people under the sheets


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (maschinenvolkg60)*

Yeah, now i'm thinking it wasn't staged either. Some things don't look to be exactly where they should, but when this much force is involved, "theory" doesn't really apply.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Afazz)*

havent read all 4 pages but have we come to the understanding he hit the tree at 80? IE the speedo is stuck at 80


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (ThatGuy)*

The speedo says 90 KMH which equals aprox. 56 mph

I have witnessed accidents and this could have not happened at 56 mph. Its just too violent.
There was an accident just like this in my area about 2 weeks ago. A kid was driving way to fast and missed a curve in the road. They hit a tree and the car was split into 3 pieces. All 4 under 25 occupants were killed upon impact and the two in the rear were dismembered. In the accident photos you see massive amounts of blood and even a hand. The car was a 96 Olds. 
I dont care what you all think but that car did NOT spilt apart at 56mph. Those pics were disgusting. Even if it was staged. Makes you think twice about seeing if you can get the speedo all the way round.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (g60vwr)*

i was just making a comment


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*









Now THAT'S a "Donor" car!!
Whaddaya need?
a Motor?
a Spleen?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_The speedo says 90 KMH which equals aprox. 56 mph
I have witnessed accidents and this could have not happened at 56 mph. Its just too violent.
.

All you know is that the speedo shows 56mph, that dont mean that they werent going faster, do you actually think that the speedo is working fine in those pics? The motor's not even there....
These are true pics beleive it or not, Sh it like that happens all the time in Portugal, roads suck and the people just love to fly.


----------



## dropitlikeitshot (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (jeffg316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffg316* »_I think hitting a tree at that forsce would have launched the bodies farther than that. One is practically at the point of impact. 

maybe the bodies hit the tree


----------



## cdn_foamer (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (g60vwr)*



g60vwr said:


> The speedo says 90 KMH which equals aprox. 56 mph
> I think it was 90 mph. If it was 90 kph then 200 kph (which the speedo easily reads) would have laped it once.
> 90 mph at the point of impact, keeping in mind the car hit the tree sideways (skidding sideways on pavement), it was doing at least 110 mph (180 kph) before he lost control of the car.
> Top speed for a U.S spec '96 Passat TDi is 116 mph (with the 90bhp), fast enough to do this much damage. Top speed for a 130bhp A3 Tdi is 126 mph, more than fast enough.
> This was a tragedy, for both the families and the town (according to the report). CE you're a jackoff.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (cdn_foamer)*

and what I say has any meaning or bearing on the outcome of this fake or not, who's the jackoff..Oh, the world weeps. What anybody thinks means nothing, it has no bearing or anything, who's the jackoff, you must be a liberal, oh, let's all fane concern, ain't I so specail, what a tard. A wrecked car who cares, nitwits have been analizing this for weeks, do you people have any other things to do. In the time you tards have been analyzing this Audi built and sold 2,000 more cars, to others, that will wind up in the same condition, who cares...everybody is just so sensitive and caring, what a bunch of FREAKS!!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_and what I say has any meaning or bearing on the outcome of this fake or not, who's the jackoff..Oh, the world weeps. What anybody thinks means nothing, it has no bearing or anything, who's the jackoff, you must be a liberal, oh, let's all fane concern, ain't I so specail, what a tard. A wrecked car who cares, nitwits have been analizing this for weeks, do you people have any other things to do. In the time you tards have been analyzing this Audi built and sold 2,000 more cars, to others, that will wind up in the same condition, who cares...everybody is just so sensitive and caring, what a bunch of FREAKS!!!


----------



## cdn_foamer (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_and what I say has any meaning or bearing on the outcome of this fake or not, who's the jackoff..Oh, the world weeps. What anybody thinks means nothing, it has no bearing or anything, who's the jackoff, you must be a liberal, oh, let's all fane concern, ain't I so specail, what a tard. A wrecked car who cares, nitwits have been analizing this for weeks, do you people have any other things to do. In the time you tards have been analyzing this Audi built and sold 2,000 more cars, to others, that will wind up in the same condition, who cares...everybody is just so sensitive and caring, what a bunch of FREAKS!!!

dude, I can see your point. I'm here, it's there...but there are better ways to say it. Joking about the write-off an Audi, talking about the line workers and how they're lives are affected....blah blah blah. Your comments are 100% inhumane and heartless. No one wants to listen to your morbid comments.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (whtbutterofrage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whtbutterofrage* »_I think you need to grow up CE! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *wumberlog* »_Agreed. What an ignorant thing to say. Trees... in the way. OMG


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
All you know is that the speedo shows 56mph, that dont mean that they werent going faster, do you actually think that the speedo is working fine in those pics? The motor's not even there....


That is all I know-- that is why I said what I said. BTW- my a4 goes 55 (90kmh) at round 2k rpm. So in my opinion its right on the money
I doubt the car could have been split at what is said on the speedo- THAT was my point.


----------



## Dalton (Dec 26, 2003)

i dont know if this was posted already but if not, here we go. I saw this on a foreign car board, the posts were in french. It said that there were 2 people and they had been drinking. The lost control, hit the tree, split the car in half. Both were shot from the car and killed. thats what i remember....


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

i have figured it out....just look at the point of view.....of this pic








those ppl in blue on the right r on the side of the road in the direction the audi was traveling...it hit the tree side ways.....split in half..the front went on one side of the tree the rear on the other....probrably spinning countless times in the air; which is y ther are no marks on the ground....ocupant were ejected cause when u r pulling 10 g's u r probrably not going to be able to hold on...
also since the car was going sideways into the tree maybe he caught some dirt coming of the road and he started to corksrew flip into the tree. whats left on the tree apears to be the roof cause it is not on the front half...and the rear half still has its share of the roof. and u can see how much bark is missing so high up the tree. 
i rest my case
speed kills



_Modified by my 2.0 rocket at 6:28 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## cdn_foamer (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (my 2.0 rocket)*

i rest my case
speed kills

_Modified by my 2.0 rocket at 6:28 PM 4-3-2004_[/QUOTE]
Sounds about right....except that speed doesn't kill. 
"Guns don't kill people, people kill people"
Same thing here, speed didn't kill these people, dumbassary did.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_

















now that is effin funny!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

Well I kinda think this accident really happened, i mean the way the car is destroyed and the great detail of it. But two thinks that puzzle me, where are all the car fluids? I mean, oil, coolant, brake, fuel...... etc. I looked at the pics couple of time and i don't see a once of trace of wet spots any where. Another thing is, why is the ground not even touched. I know someone said that thousands of needles probably fell and covered it, but common..... Look at the crash site, the ground should have been tore up by the way the car got ripped apart, but yet the ground is even and untouched. Also look at the grass on the pictures by the car parts, espacially by the wheel it looks like it wasnt touched at all. 
I honestly don't know what to think, real or fake. I'm catually leaning towards real, just cause of the detail of the car.
But it would be nice to actually find out the truth about these pictures. Any see if people actually died or if this was just another "see what happenes when u speed" example.


----------



## Avant-you (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (xmaciek82x)*

I think I'm going to sell my A4 and buy a tree; they look to be better built!


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Avant-you)*

Why not have both?
















Sorry, I know most of you've seen this picture 1,000 times







.


----------



## zombie (Feb 23, 2004)

I think it's real.
Even if there's no marks on the ground.
Look at the pic of the engine. they aren't going to slide, it's going to tumble end over end like a football.
If you look at the one pic of the engine compartment, you can see fluid all over that peice in the lower left. The car was obviously airborn when it hit the tree, there is a big bare spot and below it has bark.
The only part that's puzzling is how the engine got to where it is.
It's obvious he hit on the passenger side going backwards.
if the force of the impact threw the engine out, why is that one bar bent the other direction?


_Modified by zombie at 6:40 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## johniskarous (Jun 24, 2003)

dang... thats terrible


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (johniskarous)*

wow, this thread has more views then i have km's on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiquidMorph (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vw audi driver)*

Hello all. I'm from Portugal and I've heard about this but never had a chance to see the pictures. Now that I saw them I'm shocked. This trully was a terrible accident. I'm sending a few photos from the accident that are not present on the original post and some new ones I've taken today. Hope that it will help to understand what happed.
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...F.JPG
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...F.JPG
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...F.JPG
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...F.JPG
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...F.JPG
---------------------------------------------------------------------
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...4.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl..._.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...1.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...2.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...3.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...4.jpg
http://onlinestorage.planetacl...5.jpg
These were taken today. Sorry bout the quality, nokia6600 camera sucks


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

real or not real its crazy nice rims


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

You've all been owned.
This dude is the worst car crash ever.
http://www.sjdsm.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=126


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (dub_addict)*

no pics ....


----------



## n0yxl (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

Yeah dude....No feakin pics







Me want pics!







Me want pics!







Hehe


----------



## Habitual Linestepper (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (n0yxl)*

ill try and get the link, lemme just tell you, dudes eyes popped outta his head.


----------



## Tirppa (May 11, 2004)

The guy was drunk. I have no symphaty for drunk drivers. That's just too bad for the person next to him. If some one is inconsiderete here it's the 
driver. He has no respect for other people on the road. 










_Modified by Tirppa at 3:53 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

They key broke off in the ignition! That much aettion to detail for a fake...? I wouldn't think so...


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

[turn csi on] if you look at the last pic in the first post.. there sees to be a berm on the edge of the road.. if the car came off the road towards the impact location it would explain the front of the car being bent back in the "opposite" direction of the car rapping around the tree.. i imagine that if the motor was flalling through the woods for 30m it would probably throw fluids every where EXCEPT where it lands..[turn csi off] 
anyways if you really want to see some wrecked ass cars go to rotten dot com


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (badbennyb)*

Quote, originally posted by gaspedal » 
its kind of bad to think about....but what do you think caused the steering wheel to bend over like that? 

" usualy the airbag will bend the steering wheel over, but whats weird is the drivers airbag was not deployed" 
i totaled my gtivr6 after falling asleep and walked away, my steering wheel bent over as well, i was told it was from the airbag, you can tell the car spun before it hit the tree, so the speedometer would actualy drop to the speed shown on the gauge before impact with the wheels slowing and starting to spin backwards, in one of the pics you can see he had a 4 point seatbelt release clip, nasty wreck, im lucky to be here as well :/ speed/alcohol kills


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

p.s. the coolant prolly evaporated mostly because it was so hot, and the little bit of oil that leaked out a line here or there, think your really gonna see it on the ground of the woods? lol


----------



## 1cleanS4 (May 19, 2004)

and where r the air bags.....damn thats bad, hope the people r ok, but i dont know from lookin at that


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Blue Flame)*

oh my god!!! my boyfriend recently rolled his bora and I thought that was the worst accident I have ever seen, until this. He has pics posted on vortex. I just thank god he walked away. god rest their souls...


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (pearl A4 femme)*

post pics to his wreck? sorry to hear that, nice a4 i have the same


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (brax)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1373789


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (pearl A4 femme)*

just thankful he WALKED away.


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

heres mine, i walked away also,


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (brax)*

what happened??


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (pearl A4 femme)*

feel asleep, hit a concrete sign base, walked away cept for 16 stitches in my head







( im lucky though, no seatbelt,. i hit tyhe windshield before the airbag got me, go figure


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (brax)*

glad to see you are ok...


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (pearl A4 femme)*

thnkx!







me also, you only get so many chances in life, hope the next one is not on my bike lol


----------



## frankiepots (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brax)*

to all the guys that think this picture is fake are crazy..im an auto damage insurance adjuster and you would never believe what cars can do or look like once there in an accident ..every piece of welded metal has a different stregnth ..for all you know this car good have been in an accident and repaired before and not done properly...but from the pictures it is the real thing







....


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (frankiepots)*

i agree. if you look closely at the trees you can see that there is blood, and i dont believe that someone would go to such an extreme to "fake" this.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (pearl A4 femme)*

maybe it's the tree's blood


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_maybe it's the tree's blood









LOFL


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

indeed the worst accident i've ever seen


----------



## pearl A4 femme (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

maybe? maybe you're just an *** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (pearl A4 femme)*


----------



## 4xDub (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

Holy Crap...







.....
Look at how many Hit's this Post has...
you people are sick.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (4xDub)*

well welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Habitual Linestepper)*








That had to hurt.


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_They key broke off in the ignition! That much aettion to detail for a fake...? I wouldn't think so...

Or too much detail to be real.....? hmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## vrslixx (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (vw audi driver)*

doesnt look like the air bag deplyed on the drivers side


----------



## PSMorganJr (Jun 19, 2004)

The impact with the tree indicates that the wheels of the Audi were not on the ground, and since the car was traveling sideways it would appear that the speedometer would not have any relevance to air speed what-so-ever.








Are vehicles equipped with airbags in Portugal? If not, it's unlikely that they would deploy in any accident.








I have no doubt that the pictures are real.


----------



## ROWDYGTI333 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (chiroc100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiroc100* »_looks like the speedometer is stuck on 100









I know weird...even the rpm thing is stuck??


----------



## Aether (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (ROWDYGTI333)*

I live in Portugal in the city where this accident happened.
I can guarantee that this accident was real, happened in day 20 of February.
The two guys who had died came of the feasts of the carnival.
They called Renato (27) and Hélder (21) and were brothers.
Poor parents who had lost two children..


----------



## german_driver (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (Aether)*

Hi guys
iam from germany (bavaria)
Here in my area there happend many accidents (lot of friends and admitted died in car oder motor cycle accidents)

I found coincidentally thad board with this crash pics.
And here 3 Monts ago in my area happened more similarly accident.
A BMW hits a Mercedes and the BMW was broken in 3 parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The two 19 year old men were hurled out of the car.
I have here some pics:
http://www.kfv-bgl.de/images/e...r.jpg
http://www.kfv-bgl.de/images/e...1.jpg
http://www.kfv-bgl.de/images/e...2.jpg
tragically two 19 year old young men died immediately.
The Mercedes driver was very seriously injured.
A few weeks ago neighbour died, he crashed into a tree he was immediately dead.
pics: http://www.kreisfeuerwehrverba....html
Here are a lot of accidents a few days ago there died 2 teens and 4 other were very seriously injured.
Because a drunken man was crashed in they. 
this is the crash car: http://www.kreisfeuerwehrverba...1.jpg
Also a few wecks ago a young man (19 years old) was very seriously injured when he crashed into a ... see self now he sits in 
a wheelchair and he will never can go. 
pics: http://www.kreisfeuerwehrverba....html
A few wecks ago 2 teens drived (in night) with their (i dont know how its called) motor scooter and a drunken man
crashed frontally in the scooter one was immediatelly dead the other was very seriously hurt.
A few monts ago 5 friends of me with 4 motor scooters crashed into each other (nobody knows up to now how this happend)
And one died two was sersiously injured the one has lost his left eye the other is now ok the other 2 wasnt so bad injured.
pics: http://www.kit-traunstein.de/240404.jpg

Also a few monts ago a friend(16 years old) of me and his father overhauled with their car another and another car comes
frontally and they crashed into each other my friend and his brother were immediatly dead the other was seriously injured.

sorry for my bad english!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (german_driver)*

get new friends. Jetzt!
and your english was fine


----------



## german_driver (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (my golf IV)*

Yesterday another scary crash happend.
An 18 year old guy want to overhaul a tractor an surveyed another car which came frontaly and 5 passengers died 
4 were seriously injured! 

These are the photos of a BMW which was broken in 3 parts!!

























These are the pics of my neighbours VW Golf 1 who crashed with arround 90 MPH in a tree!!































_Modified by german_driver at 12:00 PM 7-31-2004_


_Modified by german_driver at 12:29 PM 7-31-2004_


----------



## german_driver (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (german_driver)*

where do you live?
Are there don't so many deadly accidents happen?


----------



## VAG_Porkchop (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_
Yup. There is a portugese man who shops at the grocery store I work at, and he always talked about how crappy and careless the drivers in Portugal are. Guess I"m not too surprised to see one accident pic from that country make it to the net. Tough luck for that dude, and/or dudette.

i can back that up... im portuguese and there is never fender benders there... only cars into piles of scrap metal... and most cars there are very slow.. 4 cylinder deisel... imagine if they had cars like GTi, S4, M3, A6 4.2, 540 etc... then it would be worse


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (VAG_Porkchop)*

wtf is this?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (VAG_Porkchop)*

Yeah, WTF?? Why did THIS one come back up?


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Worst accident i have ever seen (robbyb413)*

Who the **** are all these people? And what happened to them?


----------



## QuattroDickie (Aug 9, 2005)

this thread itself is a freakin wreck.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (QuattroDickie)*

?


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Just realised this is one old mother***** of a thread but dam that crash was mental.


----------

